# Fios adds channel and I get cablecard pairing screen



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yesterday, Verizon added channel 789 (Discovery Kids HD), when I try and tune to it, I get the cablecard pairing screen. Is anyone else getting this channel? Tried calling tech support but gave up after being on hold 14 min.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

what package do you have? in order to get the channel you have to have the Extreme or Ultimate HD package. it is not included in the Prime HD package.


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the extreme package.


----------



## ira_l (Sep 23, 2002)

bigguy126 said:


> Yesterday, Verizon added channel 789 (Discovery Kids HD), when I try and tune to it, I get the cablecard pairing screen. Is anyone else getting this channel? Tried calling tech support but gave up after being on hold 14 min.


I'm getting it, but no guide data (yet.)

When you press the Info button, you get:

"The copyright holder of this program permits viewing at less than high definition on component outputs."

Also, FYI, in the lower right corner of the screen it says "in 9 days, DK becomes hub."


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> Yesterday, Verizon added channel 789 (Discovery Kids HD), when I try and tune to it, I get the cablecard pairing screen. Is anyone else getting this channel? Tried calling tech support but gave up after being on hold 14 min.


What screen is it? Is it the screen with the Host ID and CC ID numbers?

Robb


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes,

It says something to the effect like - In order to start cable service for this device contact you cable provider and gives verizons phone number then it shows the host id and cc id.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> Yes,
> 
> It says something to the effect like - In order to start cable service for this device contact you cable provider and gives verizons phone number then it shows the host id and cc id.


I'm not on Fios and I'm pretty sure you guys don't have to have the Cable cards paired to the machine. IIRC some are paired and some are not? But that screen pops up when you go to a copy protected channel and the card is not paired to the device. I would call Fios and talk to someone who knows about CC's and pairing them to the Tivo.

This just happened to me on cable and it was happening cause the card was not paired to the device (Tivo).

Robb


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

Does the pairing mean that they will be enforcing the "copy once" ie no more copying from one tivo to the other?


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> Yes,
> 
> It says something to the effect like - In order to start cable service for this device contact you cable provider and gives verizons phone number then it shows the host id and cc id.


My Pairing screen has always looked like that since November 2006 - Host, Data, UnitAddress, contact cable provider 1 888.... and so forth. Wait to start on this or on Status screen. Nothing new on these details anyway.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

bigguy126 said:


> Does the pairing mean that they will be enforcing the "copy once" ie no more copying from one tivo to the other?


Usually yes. I would call Fios and see if the card or cards in your machine need to be paired. Unless this 1 channel does not mean anything to you and you can live without it.

Robb


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm52 said:


> My Pairing screen has always looked like that since November 2006 - Host, Data, UnitAddress, contact cable provider 1 888.... and so forth. Wait to start on this or on Status screen. Nothing new on these details anyway.


The OP is getting this screen pop up everytime he goes to the specific channel (789). I'm sure the screen may have looked like this from 2006, but does your screen pop up everytime you go to a certain channel? I ask cause I'm not on Fios. I don't know if the cable cards need to be paired or not. On my cable system BHN, if this screen pops up it indicates the channel is copy protected and that if you are subscribed to that channel then the card is not paired properly to the Tivo.

Robb


----------



## Dave_N (May 4, 2006)

I had a similar problem on HBO when comcast had partially paired my card. They had the data id wrong. You might want to verify the pairing especially the data id. After they corrected this they sent an initialization hit, (I don't really know if there are different kinds of hits) and it worked. 

Hope this helps.

Dave


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Yeah, this channel (and only this channel) has the odd CCI value of "0x12". I suspect it's a mistake, although I guess it could mark the start of a new policy. Anyway, they never paired our cards, so non-zero CCI channels give this screen. But until now, the only channel I'd seen it on was 131/1952 (with a CCI of 0x02), and it's only now that I realize that was the reason. (Who'd expect _that_ channel to be flagged? It seems backwards.)


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> Yeah, this channel (and only this channel) has the odd CCI value of "0x12". I suspect it's a mistake, although I guess it could mark the start of a new policy. Anyway, they never paired our cards, so non-zero CCI channels give this screen. But until now, the only channel I'd seen it on was 131/1952 (with a CCI of 0x02), and it's only now that I realize that was the reason. (Who'd expect _that_ channel to be flagged? It seems backwards.)


I hope it's not the start of something new for Fios. From what I understand it kills MRV. Will Fios pair cards if you call them?

Robb


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Robbdoe1 said:


> The OP is getting this screen pop up everytime he goes to the specific channel (789). I'm sure the screen may have looked like this from 2006, but does your screen pop up everytime you go to a certain channel? I ask cause I'm not on Fios. I don't know if the cable cards need to be paired or not. On my cable system BHN, if this screen pops up it indicates the channel is copy protected and that if you are subscribed to that channel then the card is not paired properly to the Tivo.
> 
> Robb


No, I've never had the Pairing screen pop up when tuning a channel. I didn't read far enough back in the thread to see what the issue actually was. Just commented on the screen's details. Just tuned to 789 to check it out. Same deal: Discovery K for a second; Pairing screen pops up; CCI Byte 0X12 on Diagnostics for 789. Revise 1st sentence. Got me. I hope it's not contagious.

I went into the Conditional Access screens for 789 and a "normal" channel to see what they had to say. they looked pretty much alike: Encryption:conforming CSA // Connected:yes,EnabledByCP:no // Copy Protection Key: Disabled - the same for both. Differences between the two: CA enable: possible for "normal" (899HBO) & CCI: 0X00 // CA enable: not possible for 789 & CCI: 0X12. I don't know to what "CA enable" refers. It will be interesting to see what happens when the guide data shows up.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

bigguy126: What geographic area are you in? It sounds like it doesn't happen on any other channels.

Perhaps this is the beginning of copy protection (CCI byte=0x02) in your area? We got hit by this in WA and OR when we were still under VZ (thread at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450307).


----------



## bigguy126 (Sep 4, 2007)

cwerdna said:


> bigguy126: What geographic area are you in? It sounds like it doesn't happen on any other channels.
> 
> Perhaps this is the beginning of copy protection (CCI byte=0x02) in your area? We got hit by this in WA and OR when we were still under VZ (thread at http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=450307).


I am in the Pittsburgh area. I was reported at dslreports that others in other areas are experiencing the same thing. You are right, it was also reported that the CCI byte was set to 2. I am hoping that when Tivo gets the channel added to the listings that it will straighten out. Takes forever to get someone that knows anything when you call for support. Probably will have to end up getting my card paired. Right now it is only affecting this channel.


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Same problem in Dallas area.


----------



## wesmills (Mar 8, 2006)

Cheezmo said:


> Same problem in Dallas area.


Yep. It has begun. 789 shows a CCI byte of 0x02.


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Trivial data point but I'll post it anyway. I've got S3s at two different residences about 5 miles apart. They all show "0X12" for 789 which seems pretty silly as CCI bytes don't go anywhere near that high AFAIK. I played around with 789 today at one residence - tuned it on both tuners, switched channels, recorded for 20 minutes. No problems. Display was always there; no info was the only quirk. At other residence 789 caused S3 to hurl the pairing screen almost immediately, as it did yesterday. Not scientific as tests were hours apart.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

hmm52, there's no info because TiVo hasn't added the channel to the guide yet. As for your S3s that worked, they must be paired with their CableCards. The non-zero CCI isn't a problem by itself (except for TTG/MRV); it's only an issue with unpaired cards, which most Verizon cards have been to date.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

hmm52 said:


> Trivial data point but I'll post it anyway. I've got S3s at two different residences about 5 miles apart. They all show "0X12" for 789 which seems pretty silly as CCI bytes don't go anywhere near that high AFAIK. I played around with 789 today at one residence - tuned it on both tuners, switched channels, recorded for 20 minutes. No problems. Display was always there; no info was the only quirk. At other residence 789 caused S3 to hurl the pairing screen almost immediately, as it did yesterday. Not scientific as tests were hours apart.


Technically CCI=0x12 is a legal setting.
See page 20 of DFAST document:
http://www.cablelabs.com/opencable/udcp/downloads/DFAST_Tech_License.pdf
Hex=0x12 => binary 10010
The leading 1 is bit 4 which is the Constrained Image Trigger (CIT) bit which means that HD analog outputs (usually component) need to be constrained to lower resolution when set.


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> hmm52, there's no info because TiVo hasn't added the channel to the guide yet. As for your S3s that worked, they must be paired with their CableCards. The non-zero CCI isn't a problem by itself (except for TTG/MRV); it's only an issue with unpaired cards, which most Verizon cards have been to date.


You've engaged my curiosity. Perhaps you could review the data so I might understand what's going on. - Two houses, A & B, both with FiOS TV, 5 miles apart, same central office.

House A: Two S3s with 4 of 5 S cablecards from '06 mostly. 5th card was in TV. Both S3s bring up pairing screen on both tuners/cards when tuned to 789.

House B: FiOS TV since '06 but no cablecards on account before 3 days ago. 5th S card from A was used at house B occasionally - in another S3; no issues. Verizon tech installed & initialized M card in first position Friday. I inserted S card from house A into 2nd slot several hours after he left. No problems. As of today 789 still tunes & displays fine on both tuners/cablecards.

I didn't think Verizon was pairing any cards in the East so far. I assumed pairing needed to be actively done and even if the M card had been paired, it wouldn't have any effect on the S card inserted much later. An explanation would be more than welcomed.


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I just checked the S3 at house B. The M card is paired - Con:Yes EBCP:Yes Val:V 0X01. CP:Enabled. Still 0X12 for 789. The S card has a very different Conditional Access screen but shows - EnabledByCP: yes. Auth:SUBSCRIBED. CA enable: possible. Host Validation: Unknown 00. Copy Protection Key: Disabled. This is not the same as what I saw on the 4 S cards last night at house A - last 2 elements the same but not the first 2; no subscription mentioned at all on any of the 4 cards at house A.

Remaining question from yesterday is why tuner 0 was able to tune and display 789. Yes, I know what the Live TV button does and how to select channels. Irrelevant topic I think at this point as I seriously doubt there will be a reverse change. So to which channels will Verizon apply 0X02 in the east?

edit: 789 does not display through S card in house B today. It did yesterday.


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mid afternoon update:

3 out 4 S cards at house A have changed since last night. The 3 now show EnabledByCP: yes. Auth: Subscribed. 4th S card remains EnabledByCP: no. Auth: unknown. [Host Validation: Unknown 00 for all 4 cards. (not paired).] So 4 out of 5 S cards have seen changes in conditional access in the recent few days. The process appears in full gear at the Philadelphia VHO anyway.

EDIT Wednesday morning: House A Conditional Access screens have changed again: 1 S3 has reverted to former state - Auth: unknown, etc. on both cards. Other S3 has held Auth: SUBSCRIBED on both cards but one is EnabledByCP: yes, CA enable: possible; other card is EnabledByCP: no, CA enable: not possible.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

When I added 789 I get the cable card screen on my S3 with lifetime (2 S-cards), but both of my TiVO HDs with M-cards work fine. The S3 is from 2007, but the TiVO HDs were both added within the last 8 months.

Any way to fix the S3?


----------



## Cheezmo (Apr 26, 2004)

Call Verizon, get them to pair your cablecards. Complain of inability to transfer shows recorded on 789 from one Tivo to another.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

bigguy126 said:


> I am hoping that when Tivo gets the channel added to the listings that it will straighten out.


Well, that didn't happen. It's officially "The Hub" now, we have guide data (at least in my area), and it's still CCI = 0x12.

It's interesting that some people are seeing CCI = 0x02. That inconsistency seems to lend credence to the idea that it's a mistake... or possibly an experiment. The use of that image constraint token is the strangest part of this. Are people with a CCI of 0x12, paired cards, and a component connection seeing it downconverted?


----------



## E94Allen (Oct 16, 2005)

I wouldn't know since HUB is a analog channel 35 in my area (my provider doesn't offer ADS even with the cablecard).


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'll have to check mine out tonight. I had no problem viewing it, but i did not try to record anything and transfer.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am getting the pairing screen also.


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

Me too, on two out of seven cablecards installed in TiVos. Presumably the others are paired.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I checked all of mine and I only get the pairing screen on CableCARDs I moved. The FiOS rep on twitter, fiostv, is looking into it since the channel may just be set up incorrectly.


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

Please keep us posted here on how that develops.

Is there any downside to pairing the cards in the case where it doesn't work? Apart from all the time spent on the phone with Verizon, I mean?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Well other than the fact Verizon doesn't pair CableCARDS, not really so I think trying to get it paired will lead to frustration only.


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

But...presumably the ones that work now, work because they are in fact paired. So Verizon must have done that at installation time.

Are you saying that the current correct pairings are just accidental, and that if I call them and try to get them to pair up Host ID etc. for the cards that don't work, they'll decline to do it? Or not know what I'm talking about?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Probably accidental and they would have no clue about what you are trying to do much less talking about.


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

Nuts. So do we just wait for fiostv on Twitter to sort it out?

If their plan is to copy-protect most everything (and they seem to have said as much) then this will become an issue for every cablecard user on most channels.

What if I requested new cablecards? They still schedule a service call for that, and I'm guessing they pair those when they're installed.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

Can you tell from any TiVo screen whether your cablecards are in fact paired? I am replacing a bunch of multiple S cards with single M cards in an upcoming appointment - would like to know what I may be giving up.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

chazas said:


> Can you tell from any TiVo screen whether your cablecards are in fact paired? I am replacing a bunch of multiple S cards with single M cards in an upcoming appointment - would like to know what I may be giving up.


I don't think you are giving up anything. If Fios is setting the copy flag for a specific channel and you are paying for that channel then the only way to see that channel is to have the CC paired.

Robb


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> I checked all of mine and I only get the pairing screen on CableCARDs I moved. The FiOS rep on twitter, fiostv, is looking into it since the channel may just be set up incorrectly.





innocentfreak said:


> Probably accidental and they would have no clue about what you are trying to do much less talking about.





rrg said:


> Nuts. So do we just wait for fiostv on Twitter to sort it out?
> 
> If their plan is to copy-protect most everything (and they seem to have said as much) then this will become an issue for every cablecard user on most channels.


When we ran into copy protection in WA and OR (across most channels above 100) before our area was transitioned from VZ to Frontier, the fiostv Twitter guy was clueless and unhelpful w/his responses. I and a few others affected tried to engage him. I wouldn't get your hopes up too high.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Well you were going to become Frontier so it was out of their hands. 

Also Ben, bjdraw, from Engadget checked his FiOS DVR and he is having similar issues with the pairing screen showing with the channel using FiOS's STB so it is definitely in Verizon's interest to fix it.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> Probably accidental


I think it's more likely that they _didn't_ pair cards before, but now _do_ -- perhaps in anticipation of deploying CCI, as they now may be starting to do, if this wasn't just a mistake. My cards were all installed in 2007, and aren't paired. People with more recent installations, and with M-cards rather than S-cards, seem to be the ones reporting that they're already paired.

But I dunno. I certainly hope they drop that flag and continue with a policy of non-pairing, so that I can swap cards freely among devices. Not that I ever have, but it's nice to know that I _could_.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I have swapped mine multiple times over the last 3 years with FiOS. Most recently in August.

I had thought I was viewing this channel two days ago when TiVo reported it as new.
But when I checked last night I got the CC menu. And 66 minutes on the phone with a FiOS tech was a complete waste. They were clueless. I just gave up since it's just the one channel now.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If it was a pairing issue, I would think Ben wouldn't have an issue with the FiOS DVR because of the way they are installed I would assume they are paired. 

There is one hope. Maybe with the new self install rules cable companies won't pair since they will have to repair everytime someone moves them or swaps devices.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

innocentfreak said:


> If it was a pairing issue, I would think Ben wouldn't have an issue with the FiOS DVR because of the way they are installed I would assume they are paired.
> 
> There is one hope. Maybe with the new self install rules cable companies won't pair since they will have to repair everytime someone moves them or swaps devices.


I think that you are correct. Why would this guy be seeing the same problem with a Fios DVR STB? Do the STB's require CC's?

I think someone screwed something up on this 1 channel.

Robb


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

Robbdoe1 said:


> I think that you are correct. Why would this guy be seeing the same problem with a Fios DVR STB? Do the STB's require CC's?
> 
> I think someone screwed something up on this 1 channel.
> 
> Robb


Don't know. I did rent one of VZ's high def DVRs for a week or so and it had a CableCARD bolted into it.

Who knows if VZ screwed up with that one channel?

They screwed that up with most channels >100 for those in areas being transitioned into WA and OR and we never got a straight or logical answer from them. Some folks got a reply essentially of 'we're doing it, because we can" and we got claims like the content providers are asking for it.

Right, I'm sure Current TV and HDNet, standard def Game Show Network and CNN Headline News _want _CP  while it's right to leave NGC SD and HD and Science Channel SD and HD w/o CP.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I wouldn't assume that the cards in Fios DVRs are paired, no. Since Fios has not _required_ pairing up until now, an unpaired DVR (or thousands of them) could easily slip through.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> Well, that didn't happen. It's officially "The Hub" now, we have guide data (at least in my area), and it's still CCI = 0x12.


Another data point: 
FIOS recently added "The Hub" in the Northern Virginia area. I checked and the HD channel (789) is CCI = 0x12 but the SD feed (289) is not copy protected. 
My TiVo's cable cards are unpaired so I can't test hooking up analog outputs to test for down-conversion.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

FYI - I'm in the Philadelphia VHO. I just noticed the Tivo message last night about the lineup change/channel addition. I am able to tune to 789 on both Tivos (one HD, one Premiere) with no issues. If I remember to, I will check the specifics on this channel ( for CCI ) this weekend and post.


----------



## tdel73 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm in North NJ with FIOS. We just got HUB HD and I'm getting the same error message as OP.


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

I had moved a couple of cards, those all showed the pairing screen.
I called the 800 number and they need to deactivate it then re-enter
it they need the following numbers:

Serial Number ( it is on the pairing screen )
Cable card number ( they call it the POD id )
Host ID
Data

I also had an S-card in my TV and it did not work
(even with corrected cablecard/host/data numbers)
for that channel. I got it replaced with an M-card
and it now works.

After recording with Tivo it will not transfer to another
Tivo, so they have set the copy flag.


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

shamilian said:


> After recording with Tivo it will not transfer to another Tivo, so they have set the copy flag.


You're just referring to HUBHD, right? Not to any other channel?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

rrg said:


> You're just referring to HUBHD, right? Not to any other channel?


yes for now only hubhd has the copy flag set, which is causing the pairing issue and will not let us copy content from hubhd to another Tivo or Tivo togo


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

blackngold75 said:


> FYI - I'm in the Philadelphia VHO. I just noticed the Tivo message last night about the lineup change/channel addition. I am able to tune to 789 on both Tivos (one HD, one Premiere) with no issues. If I remember to, I will check the specifics on this channel ( for CCI ) this weekend and post.


I checked and the copy flag is set for HUBHD, but I can tune to it with both Tivos. Is it possible that my cards are paired? How do I confirm that?


----------



## tdel73 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm really not concerned that I can't copy the recording. If I want this channel do I have to call Verzion to have the cards paired? What is the downside of having the cards paired? Sorry for the newbie question.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The fact that some of the FiOS DVRs also have a problem, such as the one Ben from EngadgetHD has, with the channel, probably means it is a problem with how it is setup. If anything I would say if it is a channel you care about and you have twitter, I would send a message to FiOSTV. He is supposed to be looking into it, but said it would take a few days and I doubt with the weekend anything was done yet. The more people who let him know about the issue, the quicker it might get addressed or we might get an answer. Aaronwt already tried calling Verizon without any luck, but you could always try or try verizonsupport on twitter.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

tdel73 said:


> I'm really not concerned that I can't copy the recording. If I want this channel do I have to call Verzion to have the cards paired? What is the downside of having the cards paired? Sorry for the newbie question.


Yes you will have to call and get the cards paired to view this channel. The downside is you will lose the ability to transfer the cards to another machine without having to call and get them re-paired again. IMHO: that's no big deal. So if you want this channel call and get them paired.

Robb


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> The fact that some of the FiOS DVRs also have a problem, such as the one Ben from EngadgetHD has, with the channel, probably means it is a problem with how it is setup.


While there is some ambiguity as to Verizon's intentions here, there is no question that the non-zero CCI flag, combined with lack of pairing, is the issue.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

wmcbrine said:


> While there is some ambiguity as to Verizon's intentions here, there is no question that the non-zero CCI flag, combined with lack of pairing, is the issue.


You would think the cableboxes would be paired when setup since the CableCARD is bolted in. I think that is more my point which should result in the HD DVR working. Then again maybe it is the unit he was given to test isn't since it is on a special account I believe. It may just be his since I haven't seem complaints from regular users over at dslreports or the verizon forums.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd like to add that although I am seeing this on my FiOS DVR as well as my Media Center PC with CableCARD, I did use the CableCARD that came in the FiOS DVR with a TiVo for a while before I switched it back to the FiOS DVR.

I've emailed my contacts at FiOS, hopefully they can shed more like than the CSRs.


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

Thanks for following up, please let us know if you can pry anything out of Verizon.



bdraw said:


> I'd like to add that although I am seeing this on my FiOS DVR as well as my Media Center PC with CableCARD, I did use the CableCARD that came in the FiOS DVR with a TiVo for a while before I switched it back to the FiOS DVR.
> 
> I've emailed my contacts at FiOS, hopefully they can shed more like than the CSRs.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I was told that it is indeed a CableCARD pairing issue and that CSRs should be able to help. They are going to notify the CSRs to ensure that in the future they are prepared to deal with the issue.

In response I'm trying to figure out why so many are having the problem in the first place as it seems to be that the cards should be properly paired during the initial install.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am guessing it is staying as copy once and 0x12?


----------



## chazas (Jan 18, 2007)

bdraw said:


> I was told that it is indeed a CableCARD pairing issue and that CSRs should be able to help. They are going to notify the CSRs to ensure that in the future they are prepared to deal with the issue.
> 
> In response I'm trying to figure out why so many are having the problem in the first place as it seems to be that the cards should be properly paired during the initial install.


Because historically, Verizon has not paired cable cards. Why they're suddenly requiring it for this channel and this channel alone is a mystery that is spawning countless conspiracy theories. Some of which I agree with.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

chazas said:


> Because historically, Verizon has not paired cable cards. Why they're suddenly requiring it for this channel and this channel alone is a mystery that is spawning countless conspiracy theories. Some of which I agree with.


Yeah why set the CCI on just 1 channel? Still sounds like they got something screwed up on this channel. I have heard of easing in to something but that would be really easing in to it. Maybe in a meeting one of the engineers said "will just do it 1 channel at a time and no one will notice".

Robb


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Pure speculation, but it could be something like this:

1. Verizon builds a system without the capability of setting the CCI flag. Gets channels to agree to be carried without it.
2. Verizon re-engineers their system to allow CCI.
3. New channels are not asked to agree to no CCI. Old channels already have agreed, so are not converted.

Time will tell. I still am baffled by the use of the image constraint token for this decidedly non-premium content, which makes me think it might be a mistake.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

I'm still waiting to hear more before I write about this, but like many have observed the CCI byte is set on HUB HD which means your CableCARD has to be properly paired to view it. The installer is supposed to pair the card during install, but since up until now the pairing wasn't enforced, many weren't done properly during the install, or were switched to different hardware since the initial install.

What is still unclear is if the byte was set differently on HUB HD on purpose or what.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

bdraw said:


> What is still unclear is if the byte was set differently on HUB HD on purpose or what.


That's the key. If you find out let us know?

Robb


----------



## tdel73 (Dec 26, 2007)

The Channel is working for me today. I never called Verizon to have my cards paired. I guess this was a FIOS issue and they fixed it?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tdel73 said:


> The Channel is working for me today. I never called Verizon to have my cards paired. I guess this was a FIOS issue and they fixed it?


Maybe the current show is just marked copy freely? I only checked it once before so I dont know if every show was marked copy once.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

It is working for me on my Media Center PC as well, but not on my FiOS DVR (the one I borrowed the CableCARD out of once upon a time). Very odd.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Also showing 0x00 for the CCI byte.

I don't know where to look to see if 0x12 is still set.


----------



## Tivogre (Jul 12, 2002)

It's also fixed for me in Northern Virginia. I can record the channel, and transfer freely.

:up: FIOS!


----------



## rrg (Apr 22, 2004)

Same thing here in NJ. Tonight, the channel is visible and the recordings are transferable to and from all TiVos in the house. Last night it was still restricted.

Probably the restriction was a mistake.

What bugs me more than the mistake is that it appears that hardly anyone at Verizon even knew what was going on. It took weeks to correct, plus Ben was told by people supposedly in the know that the restriction was intentional. It's not clear that it ever was.


----------



## bdraw (Aug 1, 2004)

No one ever said whether or not it was intentional, I think we just assumed it was. But now that it is off, it seems maybe it wasn't.


----------



## cwerdna (Feb 22, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Well you were going to become Frontier so it was out of their hands.
> 
> Also Ben, bjdraw, from Engadget checked his FiOS DVR and he is having similar issues with the pairing screen showing with the channel using FiOS's STB so it is definitely in Verizon's interest to fix it.


Yeah, they suddenly started the CP crap about a month before we were going to Frontier. In theory, we were still under VZ control. It's unclear who was really in control/asking.

I don't have channel 789 on the Seattle area FiOS lineup.


rrg said:


> Probably the restriction was a mistake.
> 
> What bugs me more than the mistake is that it appears that hardly anyone at Verizon even knew what was going on. It took weeks to correct, plus Ben was told by people supposedly in the know that the restriction was intentional. It's not clear that it ever was.


That's better than us in WA and OR. We tried to engage w/Verizon via their customer support and their worthless FiOSTV Twitter guy for weeks. Others on avsforum and at my former work did too, to no avail. For those who actually got an answer, it was along the lines of "we're doing it, because we can" or the claims that the content providers were asking for it.


----------



## Bschneider (Sep 2, 2005)

@FiOSTV stated the other day (Oct 22nd) that HUB-HD had two changes that were made to the "configuration" of the channel. 1 - to view with non-pairing cablecards... and 2 - change the CCI byte. He stated that changing the CCI byte had nothing to do with viewing the channel..


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Then he's an idiot.


----------



## Robbdoe1 (Dec 29, 2008)

wmcbrine said:


> Then he's an idiot.


I second that. How do they even get these jobs?

Robb


----------



## hmm52 (Feb 25, 2008)

chazas said:


> Can you tell from any TiVo screen whether your cablecards are in fact paired? I am replacing a bunch of multiple S cards with single M cards in an upcoming appointment - would like to know what I may be giving up.


Your appointment may have come and gone but I'll respond anyway. Though M and S cards have rather different cablecard screens across the board (the ones for M cards being more cryptically abreviated), pairing info is under Conditional Access. The M card I had installed October 1st was/is paired. It shows Val: V 0X01. All five of my S cards remain unpaired. They show Host Validation: Unknown 00.

The data gyrations which occurred on the CA screens for my S cards starting Oct. 4th or so have stopped. For years the values were all in the negative - Auth: unknown, EnabledByCP: no, CAenable: not possible, CopyProtectionKey: Disabled. Except for the last value, all others have stabilized in the affirmative. This means to me that Verizon is preparing to apply copy restriction - at my VHO anyway. How and when is the question.

As others have said, paired cards cannot be easily moved between devices - without being repaired. This would be an unwelcome change in my situation.

I have no clue what was going on with ch 789 simultaneous with the Conditional Access screen oscillations. From my POV, the changes in CA values are more significant, and permanent.


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I hesitated to resurrect a year old thread, but I think it's appropriate in this case. A week or so ago, FiOS added the E!HD. Like HUB HD last year it has it's CCI byte set to 0x02 (at least in SoCal). It's E!, so I'm not sure I'm too concerned, but it's the principle! 

I've seen on another forum that some areas are seeing 0x00 and some are seeing 0x02. What are you seeing? Has anyone with 0x02 had it change to 0x00?


----------



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

caughey said:


> I hesitated to resurrect a year old thread, but I think it's appropriate in this case. A week or so ago, FiOS added the E!HD. Like HUB HD last year it has it's CCI byte set to 0x02 (at least in SoCal). It's E!, so I'm not sure I'm too concerned, but it's the principle!
> 
> I've seen on another forum that some areas are seeing 0x00 and some are seeing 0x02. What are you seeing? Has anyone with 0x02 had it change to 0x00?


In NJ EHD has no CCI set. When this happened before with HUB it took them one month to figure out their mistake and to clear the flag. In the mean time you can call and complain, or pair your card to your tivo ( I have heard they have a self install site for cablecards, I was wondering if you can repair existing cablecards)


----------



## teasip (Aug 24, 2002)

Here in VHO1 (N. Texas) none of the new channels are showing with unpaired cablecards in TiVo HD's and they are flagged as CCI.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I haven't tried any of the new channels except E! HD, but E! HD is definitely 0x02 here. I can only tune it on the Elite and Media Center since they have paired CableCARDs due to being new installs.


----------



## dcpmark (Feb 8, 2006)

Same thing happened with EHD (696) for me in SoCal. Interestingly enough, my S3 with 2 S-Cards and 1 TivoHD with an M-Card go right to the CableCard screen while a second TivoHD with an M-Card works perfectly. The one that works was set up fairly recently, while the other two units are older. I called to have the CableCards on the two non-working units reinitialized and then reloaded, but they still don't work. Any ideas on what to do next?


----------



## caughey (May 26, 2007)

I noticed today that E!HD (696) is now 0x00 and no longer showing the card pairing screen in SoCal. Not sure exactly when it happened as I haven't checked for several days.

Are you seeing the same thing dcpmark?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I am showing the same thing here now.


----------

